
Shkreli's Wu-Tang Album Is the Newest Target in Odd Virtual Coin Craze - jrkelly
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-25/shkreli-wu-tang-album-is-newest-target-in-odd-virtual-coin-craze
======
thorrr
Creator of ICO here. AMA.

~~~
meri_dian
How did you discover this story?

~~~
thorrr
sorry - I'm not the author of the article. I'm the creator of the ICO.

~~~
meri_dian
Who currently owns the album?

~~~
thorrr
Martin Shkreli.

~~~
meri_dian
Have you been in contact with him?

~~~
thorrr
not yet! Hoping someone from his camp will reach out to us. My understanding
is that he is currently temporarily incarcerated.

